# Bum Knee...Need to Drive



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking to head out to N. Brigantine in the next few days...any take on what or what not to expect? Want 4X access could go elsewhere....opcorn:


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

they started to catch a few on the north end

http://www.acfishing.com/


----------

